# Diy Critter Nation pans?



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Whelp I'm buying another DFN after trading my old one to my friend for her smaller cage. All I have is my four boys right now, but it's only $80 and she can deliver it so I can't turn it down lol it's in good condition, except it has no pans. They have foam hand cut to fit where the pans go, but I'm scared of the pee soaking in. Would lino even stick to it?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You could make one out of coroplast. They are relatively cheap and easy but your rats might chew it if they are big chewers.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I believe at Home Depot there are these cement mixer bins that fit. I believe it's this:http://m.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Bl...585?keyword=Cement+mixer+tub&searchtype=textI would get them and fill it up with bedding or dirt actually. I was a big fan of trying to make the cage as "natural" as possible. Actually planted some love plants in one of them. They are nice and deep. You would need to cut a hole for the top one and get a little creative, but it wasn't super difficult.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a scn for my 3 guys...I got a metal pan from Flowertown Chinchillas in Brampton, On.. they also have the upper pans,,,pleased with it. high sides, drops fight in,,the web site is,,,,
chinchilla.ca,,,fair prices,,,,


----------

